# DoorDash in Ft Worth



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

I just did 2 days of DoorDash (Friday & Saturday) and only made $55. 
I am not sure I like that.....Any Ft Worth (Texas) dashers can suggest the best days/times for DoorDash?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Won't you get guarantee? 

Best times are 5 to 8 I'm pretty sure


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

The Fort Worth service areas are pretty new, so there is probably not a lot of demand just yet. As nighthawk398 said, dinner hours are typically the highest demand times. It took me a couple of weeks trying different shifts until I found ones that worked well for me (and they are all when people would normally order dinner).


----------



## jameson (Jun 1, 2016)

Doordash Dallas is a joke. They over hire and have less jobs.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

When did they change the interface so you can jump on? Works for me.


----------



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

I just started it ...pretty cool so far but will let u know


----------



## Whitefox1602 (May 11, 2016)

I've been dashing for about a week and a half now and usually make 100-150 a day working from 5-11.


----------



## hypedave (Apr 30, 2015)

Whitefox1602 said:


> I've been dashing for about a week and a half now and usually make 100-150 a day working from 5-11.


What area is that?


----------

